#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-02-03
* hitchcock.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-fr-l10n to: Bienvenue sur #ubuntu-fr-l10n, le salon des traducteurs francophones d'Ubuntu. Visitez notre wiki sur http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr
<yayel> salut !
<yayel> Je me suis présenté sur la liste de diffusion mais je n'ai pas encore reçu de travail.. Pourquoi ?
<YoBoY> salut yayel
<YoBoY> parce qu'il n'y a pas de tortionnaires qui donnent du boulot aux esclaves ^^" faut souvent insister pour avoir une réponse et de l'aide
<YoBoY> (et faut qu'une personne soit suffisamment disponible pour prendre le temps de répondre et de te guider, dur sur certaines périodes
<YoBoY> )
<yayel> Bon alors esclave se reposer ;-)
<yayel> sérieusement, je dois à nouveau relancer sur la liste de diffusion ??
<YoBoY> attends encore un peu, le week end aide pas forcément à avoir des réponses ^^
<YoBoY> bon ok ça fait déjà 4 jours, mais c'est les joies du bénévolat on fait ça quand on a le temps :)
<YoBoY> si ya pas de réponses d'ici mercredi je te ping le grand chef du groupe des traducteurs ;)
<yayel> Merci YoBoY !! ^^
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-02-04
<legoeland> bonjour tout le monde
<legoeland> voilà est-ce que quelqu'un peut me donner un lien vers un fichier man en francais
<legoeland> de toutes les 1350 commandes de linux
<legoeland> PLEAAASSE !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-02-06
<yayel> Je n'ai toujours pas eu de nouvelles... Je vois bien des messages indiquant qu'il faut relire mais je ne suis pas relecteur...
<yayel> Pardon, j'avais oublié de dire Bonjour ....
<yayel> Bonjour !
<yayel> ;-)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-02-07
<yayel> J'ai toujours des Timeout error sur launchpad.
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-02-02
<acrilex> bonjour, la page nightmonkey ne permet pas de rechercher pour vervet. Quel sont les projets à traduire en urgence?
<YoBoY> acrilex, salut, as-tu consulté la doc ? autrement, je pense que tu auras plus de réponses en posant la question sur la liste de discussion
<acrilex> YoBoY oui, j'ai consulté la doc. Merci pour le conseil.
